# Got My New Fish In The Mail Today



## DiPpY eGgS

This is what I got


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Smoke

What are they? Are some dead?


----------



## MPG

Yeah what are they?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Looks like cardinals


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

lol

Good eye, Joe!

They are 28 dead cardinals to go in with my 'live' wild Peruvian scalare. The nice thing is, I only ordered 25! What a DEAL!

Wasn't that nice of him to put an extra 3 ones in there?

I hope the guy makes me happy after receiving this..

I was all excited.. got up early, did a water change, got everything ready.. I knew something was wrong as soon as I grabbed the box from the FedX driver..

Something smelled 'fishy'

Then I opened the box, and it hit me.. Yes, the smell of dead fish hit me right in the face!
lol
Eww.
Argh. At least I have a bunch of black cory's and otto's ready for this tank. Maybe I'll acclimate them today instead. lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

No bueno









Hopefully dude makes it right, I'd be pretty pissed


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

He didn't contact me back yet, but he seems to have lots of good feedback over at aquabid.

I'll be sure to clear his name if he handles this well, and I'll be sure to let everyone know from this community and others if he doesn't.

I wouldn't want anyone else to get burned from this guy....

I just hope this goes well...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

DiPpY eGgS said:


> lol
> 
> Good eye, Joe!
> 
> They are 28 dead cardinals to go in with my 'live' wild Peruvian scalare. The nice thing is, I only ordered 25! What a DEAL!
> 
> Wasn't that nice of him to put an extra 3 ones in there?
> 
> I hope the guy makes me happy after receiving this..
> 
> I was all excited.. got up early, did a water change, got everything ready.. I knew something was wrong as soon as I grabbed the box from the FedX driver..
> 
> Something smelled 'fishy'
> 
> Then I opened the box, and it hit me.. Yes, the smell of dead fish hit me right in the face!
> lol
> Eww.
> Argh. At least I have a bunch of black cory's and otto's ready for this tank. Maybe I'll acclimate them today instead. lol


Wow, sorry i didn't notice they where dead... Cardinals are so sensitive... Hope you get a replacement...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Well, he did ship them with a very small amount of water.. Not even 1" of water in the bottom of the bucket. More like a half inch.

There was no tranquilizer in the water, and all 28 were in 1 bag. I don't think I would have attempted to ship that many fish like that.

The box was bone dry when I received it, so it didn't leak. The box was insulated and everything.. No idea what happened..

I read countless feedbacks of praise for this guy too, so I'm not too worried YET.


----------



## Guest

Yes cardinals are very sensitive fish to ship (I have lost a fair share recently), it's better to pick them up locally to avoid all the fatalities. Hope the guy gives you a refund or sends you out another group.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Traveller said:


> Yes cardinals are very sensitive fish to ship (I have lost a fair share recently), it's better to pick them up locally to avoid all the fatalities. Hope the guy gives you a refund or sends you out another group.


Thanks Trav.

Yes, they are sensitive fish, but I read his feedback, and there were quite a few ppl who bought them, had them shipped, and had no issues whatsoever.
1300 sales, with 98% positive feedback, I thought this was a no-brain-er.

That's why I went for it. 
I want to get a second package sent, or a full refund for fish and shipping costs, but the guy told me that he will replace the dead fish when I send him pictures of the dead ones..
Then I have to pay for shipping again...









I'm starting to get pissed, because I sent him the pictures @ 10:15am, and then @ 5:30pm when I got his return email...

The same pics above.. Can you tell they are all dead?? Can you tell the water is gray and putrid?

This sucks..


----------



## Guest

When I first saw the pics I thought they were dead (belly up, loss of colour, grouped together laying flat in the bucket). Then I saw the first responses and I had to double check the pics lol. They definitely look dead in the pics, or they have been trained to play dead lol.

I've seen lfs here get international shipments on more then one occasion and the water never looks that bad even when opening a bag of floaters. Making you pay for shipping again is unfair IMO as you didn't even get one live fish from the last package.

Talk to a few other members there and see what they say about the seller. I think I know what forum your talking about and someone a few weeks back had a thread there about dead cardinals or ottos, can't remember which.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Well, 
I heard from him once today, and he requested the pics after I already sent them to him..GRRRR!

In the email he said he wouldn't cover shipping costs, even though ALL FISH DIED.

I'm quite annoyed


----------



## Smoke

What is the shipping cost vs price of fish?


----------



## ibcd

Wow that sucks2hear! Goodluck withit


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Smoke said:


> What is the shipping cost vs price of fish?


Eh, I'm over it, the only thing I'm upset about is that all the fish died, and I didn't get 1.

The shipping cost was $23, a lot lower than a lot of places..

Oh well, if I want fish, I'll get them at a more reputable source lol

At least I'm not out like $50, like some places charge.


----------



## balluupnetme

wow that sucks, hope all goes well for ya !


----------



## kove32

Hey Dippy... The PetSmart on Mcknight road usually has cardinals and neons for $1 a piece (with petsmart card) I have gotten around 20 or so to put with my turtles originally, knowing that they could easily be dead soon enough! (I was right). Maybe call out there! Will save ya some shipping!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

kove32 said:


> Hey Dippy... The PetSmart on Mcknight road usually has cardinals and neons for $1 a piece (with petsmart card) I have gotten around 20 or so to put with my turtles originally, knowing that they could easily be dead soon enough! (I was right). Maybe call out there! Will save ya some shipping!


Brow-ther,

Thanks for the heads up!! Killer deal.. I just got a bunch of otto's from petsmart west mifflin for $1 a piece..

Thanks a bunch broseph!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Oh man, iv got a group of 20 cardinals arriving this friday, i know they dont travel well but this has got me nervous!

Hope the sellers does the right thing


----------



## bob351

that sucks man... sorry for the loss

this is the #1 reason i shy away from online orders on things i can get close to home...


----------



## DaElongatus

its like they shipped you a bag of fish soup ......


----------



## ChilDawg

I'm 1 for 1 with the seller in question. Not that it means anything, small sample size...and I ordered bronze cories. Unfortunately, it's pretty standard on AB to hit you up for shipping costs, even if the deal fails. That having been said...going 0/28 when you could have mitigated failure by splitting them amongst bags is pretty inexcusable.

DE, if he doesn't make good...do not leave a neg right away. Wait until the last possible minute (set a phone alarm 5 minutes early) and then do it...because then, retaliatory negs are not an option. You'd hate to get one because a seller screwed up and you didn't like it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Yeah,

I got 12 neons instead. They are awesome! They look killer with the angels. I am going to buy like 5-7 cards at a local store, and be done with it..

I didn't leave him neg feedback, and I won't. He gave me a refund for the fish, minus shipping, but that was actually what the deal was.

Inexcusable, yes. Would I have given my customer a free bag of fish? Yes.
He didn't, no problem. 
I just won't buy many fish that have to be shipped.

My angels were shipped, but the guy I bought them from is one of the best breeder/shipper guys out there, and I consider myself blessed to have found him, and bought from him.

I bought the cards from this guy because I couldn't find a good deal locally for how many I wanted.
This deal didn't work out.

But the kicker was that Petsmart had a 1$ sale on cards a couple days after I bought these...
GRRR!
Then Father's day was the last day of the sale, and I didn't make it out of the parents house 'till after 6pm, and missed the sale totally..

Oh well, the neons look good! :/


----------

